# The national flag to Betta



## norico (Jun 3, 2012)

Hi there,

I just heard interested in information.
The peple like Betta color which thier national flag colors.

I am a Japanese. My national flag is white and red. I like White Betta. And Japanese likes White Bette.

What do you think ?


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

I don't know...I'm a citizen of both the UK and Australia, and whilst I like blue, red and white bettas, my favourites are green coppers.


----------



## norico (Jun 3, 2012)

Bombalurina said:


> I don't know...I'm a citizen of both the UK and Australia, and whilst I like blue, red and white bettas, my favourites are green coppers.


Thank you for your reply !

I see you are from UK and Australia. 
You like your national flag colors. Ummm, green coppers something far.


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

I'm from the US, but I love copper melanos and orange dalmatians... Reds, whites, and blues are pretty, especially marble variations, but they aren't my favorite by a long shot.


----------



## eemmais (Oct 28, 2012)

I'm in the US, and I love white and blue bettas....


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

I don't have a preference with betta colors.


----------



## trilobite (May 18, 2011)

Im from New Zealand and my fave colour is copper and technically copper is a variation of blue so I guess that counts haha


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

I have a red, white, and blue fish, but that was unintentional. I'm sure there are a ton of people out there who would buy fish the color of the flag, specially here in America.


----------



## norico (Jun 3, 2012)

JKfish said:


> I'm from the US, but I love copper melanos and orange dalmatians... Reds, whites, and blues are pretty, especially marble variations, but they aren't my favorite by a long shot.


I see, you like pretty flag colors.

Thank you,


----------



## norico (Jun 3, 2012)

eemmais said:


> I'm in the US, and I love white and blue bettas....


You like white and blue too.

Thank you,


----------



## norico (Jun 3, 2012)

xShainax said:


> I don't have a preference with betta colors.


Okay, but your pic is red.
I guess you like it.

Thank you,


----------



## norico (Jun 3, 2012)

trilobite said:


> Im from New Zealand and my fave colour is copper and technically copper is a variation of blue so I guess that counts haha


Oh, you like copper !
I didn't know that copper is popular in New Zealand and the states. In Japan, copper is not popular.

Thank you,


----------



## norico (Jun 3, 2012)

Skyewillow said:


> I have a red, white, and blue fish, but that was unintentional. I'm sure there are a ton of people out there who would buy fish the color of the flag, specially here in America.


Hmmmm, I heard white and black is not popular in America.
Maybe I heard something wrong info.

Thank you,


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

I'm in the US and I like whites and blacks the most, orchids and mustard gas types but my fav color is hands down is the natural wild color. I love me wild fishes.


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

norico said:


> Hmmmm, I heard white and black is not popular in America.
> Maybe I heard something wrong info.
> 
> Thank you,


I picked that particular fellow because he was white, the red and blue came in after he started getting better.

As for what I prefer, I like reds, blacks, whites, and "koi" (usually red and black spots on a white fish).


----------



## norico (Jun 3, 2012)

LadyVictorian said:


> I'm in the US and I like whites and blacks the most, orchids and mustard gas types but my fav color is hands down is the natural wild color. I love me wild fishes.


I see you like white and black. I like them too.
Oh, wild fishes.
Their color is beautiful.

Thank you,


----------



## norico (Jun 3, 2012)

Skyewillow said:


> I picked that particular fellow because he was white, the red and blue came in after he started getting better.
> 
> As for what I prefer, I like reds, blacks, whites, and "koi" (usually red and black spots on a white fish).


I see.
Oh, "koi". That's funny, we don't have much "koi" Betta in Japan. 
We have many "koi", though.
I sawa "koi" Bettas, and they're really beautiful!

Thank you,


----------



## Polkadot (Feb 10, 2013)

That's a cute coincidence I hadn't thought of.I'm from Australia & all my Bettas have been blue or red.


----------



## norico (Jun 3, 2012)

Polkadot said:


> That's a cute coincidence I hadn't thought of.I'm from Australia & all my Bettas have been blue or red.


Me too ! 
Oh, you have blue and red ! 
I wanna see them someday.

Thank you,


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

norico said:


> I see you like white and black. I like them too.
> Oh, wild fishes.
> Their color is beautiful.
> 
> Thank you,


I love whites and blacks. i want to do a white line and a black line of betta's, all my breeders are from Thailand and beautiful fish. I saw some white EE males and females at the Betta Shop in MN straight from Thailand and I was drooling over them, going to get a female for my male today but might come home with a white HMPK pair as well.


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

This is my Canadian betta, Jake lol.
Red and white.


----------



## Polkadot (Feb 10, 2013)

norico said:


> Me too !
> Oh, you have blue and red !
> I wanna see them someday.
> 
> Thank you,


Thanks! I will hopefully be able to post pics soon when I upgrade my computer. :-D


----------



## norico (Jun 3, 2012)

LadyVictorian said:


> I love whites and blacks. i want to do a white line and a black line of betta's, all my breeders are from Thailand and beautiful fish. I saw some white EE males and females at the Betta Shop in MN straight from Thailand and I was drooling over them, going to get a female for my male today but might come home with a white HMPK pair as well.


Oh, many people like white and black betta. I am really glad to hear that.
Could you add your pic in your album ? I want to see them. It must be beautiful !

Thank you,


----------



## norico (Jun 3, 2012)

BeautifulBetta123 said:


> This is my Canadian betta, Jake lol.
> Red and white.


Oh, Jack ! He is so cute of your flag color !
I saw your album. Winter so beautiful !

Thank you,


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

i'm from the uk, my favorite betta color is blue and red but white is my second favorite

so if i had room for two bettas i would want a blue and red one and a white one, i've never really thought about how thats the color of union jack untill now lol


----------



## Artemis (Mar 9, 2013)

Im USA but reds and blues aren't my favorites


----------



## norico (Jun 3, 2012)

Indigo Betta said:


> i'm from the uk, my favorite betta color is blue and red but white is my second favorite
> 
> so if i had room for two bettas i would want a blue and red one and a white one, i've never really thought about how thats the color of union jack untill now lol


Welcome to from the UK !
Oh, your favorite is Union Jack color. 
It's impressed.

Thank you,


----------



## norico (Jun 3, 2012)

Artemis said:


> Im USA but reds and blues aren't my favorites


Oh, really ?
Different opinion.

Which is your favorite ?

Thank you,


----------



## SamJustice (May 5, 2012)

I'm US too, one Red grizzle bi color, one blue n white with a purple iridescence to him.
I really love greens and bright blues, though. 
Raph was a yellowish orange when i got him, however.


----------



## norico (Jun 3, 2012)

SamJustice said:


> I'm US too, one Red grizzle bi color, one blue n white with a purple iridescence to him.
> I really love greens and bright blues, though.
> Raph was a yellowish orange when i got him, however.


Oh, you have beautiful Betta !
I guess you like the USA flag too.
But you like others.

Thank you,


----------



## Jexx (Feb 2, 2013)

I am from Canada my flag is also red and white. I only have blue bettas. I do hope to have red ones some day though


----------



## norico (Jun 3, 2012)

Jexx said:


> I am from Canada my flag is also red and white. I only have blue bettas. I do hope to have red ones some day though


I see you have blue bettas.
White is good too !

Thank you,


----------

